

Can an Algorithm Spot the Next Google? - pathik
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=37387

======
brudgers
I don't recall Google ever sitting in white space - there were search engines
and internet ads were seen as a significant source of revenue for portals
before it came along. What made it successful were incremental improvements
over existing competitors products, e.g. no banner ads and page rank v.
gopheresque curation

